# Plants for a Paludarium



## officerben

I am looking for a couple of low light plants that will grow in and out of water for a Paludarium that I started to build. I know of some of the mosses I can use. I am looking for a plant that I can place in front of small filter I have in the water but will grow out into the rest of the Paludarium. In this Paludarium I also have another pump which pumps water to the top to simulate rain, so it has to be a plant which can stand constant moisture.


----------



## Mr Fishies

Off hand, plants I've grown emersed (as experiments or unintentionally) include L. repens, H. difformis and S. subulata.

You should also be able to get something going with Anubias, M. pteropus and Crypts too.


----------



## ksimdjembe

You may want to check out a garden center and have a look at their marginal or 'side of pond' plant selection. these are plants that tend to do well in very wet conditions. some growing out of the water from under the surface as a main natural growth method. depending on where you are, Vandemeer nursery tends to have the best selection for those out and around Ajax (just re-read your location, and although it's a great place, may be a bit of a trip).

This does however not preclude plants that are more of main 'interest' type. 
I have seen some wicked palaudariums which featured pitcher plants, Venus flytraps, Sun-dew plants, and smaller orchids. I'd love to see how you build up your setup!

How big, and what are you going to keep in there?

http://www.paludariums.net/img/paludarium6.jpg
http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3357/3440766650_e229516263_o.jpg
http://shamwerks.com/images/paludarium/NanoPaludariumV2_54_mini.jpg
http://i43.photobucket.com/albums/e351/MonopolyBag/40 gallon cube/_MG_0474.jpg


----------



## Ciddian

I have some pothos growing out the top of one of my tanks  its a nice simple plant to play with that is pretty forgiving..


----------



## officerben

Ciddian said:


> I have some pothos growing out the top of one of my tanks  its a nice simple plant to play with that is pretty forgiving..


That sounds cool,

The tank is an octagon tank that is 15" wide and 24" tall. I use to use it for a tree frog. It has foam and cork bark background with a water section that is half the width of the tank and about 8" deep. I do not know what I will be keeping in it yet. 
I will try to get a picture of it up. This is a trial tank since half the work is already done on it. My next tank I will probably use and 18x18x24 exo-terra terrarium.


----------



## officerben

Not the greatest pictures:









This is a picture of the spray bar that I am also hoping to hide with plants


----------



## officerben

ksimdjembe said:


> How big, and what are you going to keep in there?
> http://www.paludariums.net/img/paludarium6.jpg
> http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3357/3440766650_e229516263_o.jpg
> http://shamwerks.com/images/paludarium/NanoPaludariumV2_54_mini.jpg
> http://i43.photobucket.com/albums/e351/MonopolyBag/40 gallon cube/_MG_0474.jpg


Thanks for the links...good reading and info


----------



## qwerty

You could use pothos, as suggested, but personally I avoid this plant in my aquariums because it is listed as a houseplant that's toxic to kids and pets.

Plenty of people use it in their aquariums, but I personally wouldn't take the chance just incase something decided to nibble on it.

Most plants sold for aquarium use will grow emersed. Echinodorus, cryptocoryne, java fern, moss. You have plenty of options...

If you're looking for purely terrestrial plants, I might look into prayer plants, I believe they like high humidity...

Just remember that emersed leaf growth is usually different from submerged leaf growth, and in some cases the plant may drop its submerged leaves in favour of growing more leaves above water.

Personally I think you'd quite like the cryptocorynes. They get some interesting flowers when grown above water...


----------



## Mr Fishies

AFAIK pothos is only harmful in animals that have enough calcium in their blood and body fluids to form crystals with the oxalates causing stones...kidney stones IIRC. Although they have kidneys, I'm pretty certain it's not toxic to fish, for years people have people kept them with fish that eat plants and witnessed it happen with no ill effects.

Same stuff in rhubarb but it breaks down with heat - that's why it's supposed to be eaten cooked.


----------



## Epiphile

I'm having luck with Rotala and Hydrocotyle species in my paludarium- the latter looks incredible when it gets going, and will spread like wildfire. 

I would think that 'aquatic' ferns like Bolbitis and Microsorum would do fairly well. I have M. thailandicum doing well on my back wall, though the water doesn't run down it constantly. If you can give it a chance to dry out between waterings your options are nearly endless as far as epiphytic plants are concerned.

How much light are you providing? This might narrow your choices down.


----------



## Darkside

You may want to try giant hygro. No matter what I do it finds a way to grow above the water line and out the back of my aquarium.


----------



## characinfan

Try liverworts such as _Marchantia._


----------

